# Simple alg for OLL 57 (1 trigger twice and a U2)



## rishidoshi (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey guys.
<standard blah> This may have already been posted but it didnt show in search results. So i'l post it anyway.</standard blah blah>  jk
Okay so if you do a conventional 2 look for this you will run into the dreaded Headlights.





I found this by accident yesterday...
*y (f R U R' U' f') U2 (f R U R' U' f')*
The 1st trigger just leads you into the simple OLL 44 
I don't know whether this classifies as a 2look or a single look OLL.
Well it feels as fast as a single look though. And much better than the conventional 2 look atleast.
(f R U R' U' f') U2 (f R U R' U' f')

EDIT: This alg may be benificial for 2-lookers.


----------



## slocuber (Feb 4, 2011)

Or (R U R' U') M U R U' r'

EDIT: (R U R' U') M' U R U' r'


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sticking with the above one.


----------



## rishidoshi (Feb 4, 2011)

slocuber said:


> Or (R U R' U') M U R U' r'


 
totally agree. but wat i posted is good for ppl who dont know the full oll & might run into the headlights via 2 look. they only know a few triggers n moves. anyway it was just a thot


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 4, 2011)

slocuber said:


> Or (R U R' U') M U R U' r'



I use this one and can sub .8 it.


----------



## Diniz (Feb 4, 2011)

Or you could just use SuneOLL.. =P

(R U2 R' U' R U' R') (r U R' U R U2 R')


----------



## theace (Feb 4, 2011)

I use (R U R' U') M U R U' r'. However, the one you posted is a decent alg for beginners.


----------



## Erik (Feb 4, 2011)

slocuber said:


> Or (R U R' U') M U R U' r'


 
Let me fix that for ya: (R U R' U') *M'* U R U' r'


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 4, 2011)

Erik said:


> Let me fix that for ya: (R U R' U') *M'* U R U' r'



Who's idea was it to define the M slice direction counter-intuitive?
I always struggle with this notation...


----------



## slocuber (Feb 4, 2011)

theace said:


> I use (R U R' U') M U R U' r'. However, the one you posted is a decent alg for beginners.


 
I thought it is in the same direction as R moves, but I guess it follows L moves. Thanks for that, Erik


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 4, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Who's idea was it to define the M slice direction counter-intuitive?


 
Possibly Marc Waterman. Minh Thai defined it the other way.

LFD = MSE

If anything, E is the odd one.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 4, 2011)

Frank Schiereck:
http://rubikscube.info/waterman/booklet.php


----------



## maggot (Feb 4, 2011)

this is the same as angelfish OLL, OLL 28 
it can be done as F R U R' U' F' U2 F R U R' U' F' but the M U M' one is much faster and almost as easy to memorize. 
i think an eaiser even more beginner friendly way to do this OLL (the H one) is 
M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' it is super fast fingertrick wise, it is just a lot of moves lol. talk about easy to memorize. . .


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 4, 2011)

It's nothing wrong with the direction of M. You cannot move M, it is stuck in the core, what you do is force R and L to move together. So if you do a M' and compare to R you find it moved CCW, L on the other hand (hehe) moves CW 

M = R + L'
M' = R' + L

maggot, I know people uses that because they are afraid of practising M =) But I find this shorter alg a bit better : M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' M [AUF]

I use U' because I do it lefty, inverse all U if you find that better, it works the same (you can also inverse all M's, or both)

Another, two 3-cycles : M' U2 M .. d .. M U' R2 U M U' R2 [AUF] ... or : M U2 M' .. d' .. M' U R2 U' M U R2 [AUF]

d is setup for the second alg, U + y' does the same

*Edit:* aha, OLL, I was doing pure flips 

OLL then, a 3-cycle: (x') M' U' R U M U' R' U .. same cycle as the Rw alg but one move shorter.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 4, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> M = R + L'
> M' = R' + L


 
That's cool, I never thought about it like that before.

Although, there is nothing wrong with the direction of M because either way would be valid. It's completely arbitrary.


----------



## maggot (Feb 4, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> That's cool, I never thought about it like that before.
> 
> _Although, there is nothing wrong with the direction of M because either way would be valid. It's completely arbitrary_.



i believe the whole cube notation is arbitrary. i still dont try to make sense of it, i just do it.

and kenneth: your alg is much shorter, but try to perform my alg fast, even a beginner could perform it fast lol. (not that yours with less moves cant be, but to a complete noob, this is a good alg to start with) i learned my long alg when i first started diving into OLL. I hated headlights case! so i found all the cases that would come out to be headlights after EO (F U R U' R' F'). . this is one of them. so, M moves were really uncool for me when i first started learning this, especially if they were mixed in with wide turns and such, so i just found this really long one that was super easy to memo and could still be performed fast for my skill level. i still perform it for fun if i come across it and i have a bad F2L or something.


----------



## riffz (Feb 7, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> M = R + L'
> M' = R' + L


 
Ooooooooh, I never realized...


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you all for the excellent feedback on M move notation!


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 7, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> M = R + L'
> M' = R' + L


I think your missing something
When I do M' U I get something different than R' L U
So M' =/= R' + L?


----------



## teller (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> I think your missing something
> When I do M' U I get something different than R' L U
> So M' =/= R' + L?


 
M' = R' + L + x


----------



## Julian (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's how I remember slice moves.
M = up to down, looking from the front face.
E = left to right, looking from the front face.
S = clockwise, looking from the front face.


----------



## Kynit (Feb 7, 2011)

I think that you're better off learning (R U R' U') M' U R U' r'. It's very fast, very short, and very much worth it in the long run.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 7, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> It's nothing wrong with the direction of M. You cannot move M, it is stuck in the core, what you do is force R and L to move together. So if you do a M' and compare to R you find it moved CCW, L on the other hand (hehe) moves CW
> 
> M = R + L'
> M' = R' + L


 
Is Y not considered to be U d' ?


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 8, 2011)

Instead of that horribly stupid algorithm the OP suggested, how about WITHOUT the U2?
f (R U R' U') S' (U R U' R') F'.

ELL <3


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 8, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> S'


Hate S moves


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 8, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Hate S moves


 
Did you try it with the algorithm? It actually flows nicely.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 8, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Did you try it with the algorithm? It actually flows nicely.


 
I could see it flowing nicely oif it was plain S, but I can't seem to get the S' to flow nicely because I can't find a way to hold the F face in place.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 8, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> I could see it flowing nicely oif it was plain S, but I can't seem to get the S' to flow nicely because I can't find a way to hold the F face in place.


 
After the R U R' U' Your indes finger and such should be on the U face use your index finger to hold down the f face and middle finger to hold down the B face while your thumb moves the S slice.


----------



## rishidoshi (Feb 8, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Instead of that horribly stupid algorithm the OP suggested, how about WITHOUT the U2?
> f (R U R' U') S' (U R U' R') F'.
> 
> ELL <3


 
 thanks. i forgot to mention that this alg may suit 2 look ppl who know these triggers already. i highly agree that (R U R' U') M' U R U' r' is much better for 1 look.


----------



## yiming liu2 (Feb 12, 2011)

(R U R' U') M U R U' r' good!
ps I cannot speak English.....


----------



## cube fan (Feb 12, 2011)

R U R' U' r R' U R U' r Might not consider the direction


----------



## Nestor (Feb 12, 2011)

theace said:


> I use (R U R' U') M U R U' r'. However, the one you posted is a decent alg for beginners.


 
I split the M' into (R' r): (R U R' U') *R' r* (U R U' r')


----------

